# Convert to 2 Stage or Purchase



## KarlF (Nov 30, 2020)

I am a new member and look forward to being a part of this woodworking community. 
I have/will have a new 2 car garage wood shop with most of the typical tools. Keeping in mind of a permanent dust collection system, should I purchase a larger single stage collector and convert with an Oneida super dust system or just purchase a typical 2 hp complete (Jet/Grizzly/Laguna etc). It may be a little cheaper to covert a single stage but not by a lot. Thoughts/advice?


----------



## TominToledo (Sep 29, 2019)

Years ago I converted a Delta 50/850 and added a 1st stage dust separator using the Rockler Dust Right components and large garbage pail. I also had a 1 Micron felt bag on that setup. It worked well, but then a few years ago I had to move and decided to sell some of my tools. With a new shop, I purchased the Jet Cyclone Dust Collector, 1.5HP. It works much better and takes up a lot less room. It runs on 220V. I've had it for two years and love it. I also have Jet AFS-1000B that hangs from the ceiling over my work bench area. I've had it for 15 years and it runs great and moves a lot of air. It catches the superfine stuff that is supposed to be really bad for you. I also built a 2 story garage that is my shop at my new home and I put a lot of thought into the wiring and I suggest you do so too. I've had the shop set up for a year and so far have no regrets on how I wired it. I ran all 10/4 wire so that I could convert any plug to 220V/30A if needed. It cost a bit more, but it's worth it to me since I insulated and added drywall and didn't want to have to open that up ever again.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I've done the "upgrade the HF" route. I went this route because I started my hobby on the cheap. The cost of the pieces is probably around $600 or so. I've also spent a lot of time and effort on it. 

After ten years with this hobby, my budget is much higher. I will replace this setup with a full factory cyclone unit.

If your budget allows it, get the factory unit.


----------

